# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Question on $69 chip add on this site

## LeighB

Brand new to this site, got my 1997 jt on the road this Saturday 
, first jeep.  Has any one had any experience with the $69 chip addvertised on this site?  Thank you,

----------


## agent smith

A pop up banner ad you seen on this site?

----------


## LeighB

Yes,

----------


## agent smith

I wouldn't to be honest.Those are Google generated ads that have nothing really to do with ENH.I would ask the other forum members here what performance mods can be done to a jeep.
Of course you should start another fresh thread and also an intro thread about yourself in the proper section.

----------

